# I need Audi buying advice.



## Draconis (May 12, 2004)

I'm in a bit of a pinch. I want to buy an Audi, but I have limited money for an initial investment. The car I want is a 1990 Audi 200 Turbo Quattro for 900$







. The catch is, it has 242K Miles







. My friends have european cars and tell me its not even worth checking out, but being on limited cash I have this hope that its worth it. From what I know about it its well maintained, wasn't really driven hard, and was owned by a family who used it to chauffer around their new son. This leads me to believe the car could very easily be in good condition. However, my friends tell me 200,000 miles is an absolute barrier for buying a car. Another good thing is once I buy a car and start working on it, I'll have considerably more money if I do my own repairs. Still, I won't have enough money to everything at once should everything go wrong. Someone, please, give me some help...


----------



## pkwaudi (May 12, 2004)

*Re: I need Audi buying advice. (Draconis)*

may i suggest a new set of friends?miles do not kill audis. actually they do not seem to die at all, they just get to be too much of a pain to pour time and money into. that goes for any older audi regardless of miles. check the maintainance items and ask the right questions and you will probablly not be any better or worse because of the miles on it.
owning an old audi has its pluses and minuses for sure. be prapared
pete


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: I need Audi buying advice. (pkwaudi)*

If you are limted on initial funds, that likely mean you can't afford lots of repair bill, which means a type44 (aka the type$$) is not a good choice. For your money, might I suggest a more basic but more reliable Audi...like a type 85 (4000 or Coupe GT)?


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: I need Audi buying advice. (duandcc)*

Klaus-
Well i believe your friend is right. If your on a limited budget and the car has over 200k on it, your best bet is to look for something with less miles. The only reason why your friend no more then 200k is because of the fact that you probably wont be able to afford to pay for the reparts, and because he will probably be helping you with all of the repairs too. Please he doesn't want to see you buy a POS and dump a **** load of money into it and watch it break down 3 or 4 weeks later. But on the other hand audis do last forever, and if you could buy it, and make enough money to keep it running, go for it!....
Hans


----------



## metaldaze (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: I need Audi buying advice. (Draconis)*

Audi's are not cars for limited budgets unless you can do the work yourself it true they can run forever.My 1990 200 has over 480kms on it and shows no sign's of death looking at the car and driving it would cause you to look at the speedo and go 480kms right.


----------

